

Walter Cronkite Tours the Home of 2001 (1967) - qasar
http://blogs.smithsonianmag.com/paleofuture/2013/01/3d-tv-automated-cooking-and-robot-housemaids-walter-cronkite-tours-the-home-of-2001/

======
ju2tin
The main way in which these predictions were off the mark is that media
distribution in Cronkite's 2001 is still a one-way street, from news
organization to individual news consumer. His future world missed the extent
to which arguably the most important content generation is done by the
consumers themselves -- Twitter, YouTube, blogs, forums, etc. (Okay, there was
no Twitter or YouTube in 2001. But you know what I mean.)

------
tanepiper
The delivery methods might be slightly different (hardware devices rather than
printed paper- although <http://bergcloud.com/littleprinter/>) but most of
this isn't too far from the truth.

The main issues though that aren't covered are the dividing lines of wealth
that allow people to have these - and the density of living space.

------
personlurking
Here's one of the 25-min shows <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__MGYrcapdk>

